# Great little HD Media Player



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I was in the market for a small and easy to use HD Media player that would simply loop some media files for me. I wanted to play my AtmosfearFX files without having to put a dvd player or equally bulky item outside somewhere near my TV. I saw a few HD media players on Halloween Prop sites but they wanted almost 200 dollars even for just a simple one that did nothing more than play a video, no trigger inputs or anything of the such. I came across this Micca Speck on amazon and after reading the reviews decided to buy it, and I couldnt be happier! This little guy was cheap and works like a champ. Check out the little video I made for it just to let you know guys what some of your options are if you are like me and looking for one


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome find, looks like it works great! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Great find, cool video in the demo, too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Impressive and inexpensive - those traits don't often go together


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah I have been really pleased with it so far!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Is this powered by the TV or monitor, or does it require batteries?


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

So the only thing I would need is either an hdmi to RCA converter for my standard TV or a monitor/modern TV with built in speakers (if I want sound). Very nice. Hopefully your interests swing to projectors next and you locate a good, cheap one of those to share too.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That unit is pretty neat. I love the video loop and picture frame around the tv/monitor. Thanks for sharing Bigant!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

MurrayTX said:


> So the only thing I would need is either an hdmi to RCA converter for my standard TV or a monitor/modern TV with built in speakers (if I want sound). Very nice. Hopefully your interests swing to projectors next and you locate a good, cheap one of those to share too.


I'm with you on that one MurrayTX! I've been looking for a good, relatively cheap projector as well.


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Techno challenged question here:

Can you trigger this device with some sort of motion / proximity sensor?

I have a 2 way mirror with a monitor in back that I would like to trigger when someone walks by.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

MBrennan said:


> Techno challenged question here:
> 
> Can you trigger this device with some sort of motion / proximity sensor?
> 
> I have a 2 way mirror with a monitor in back that I would like to trigger when someone walks by.


Sadly no this particular unit is only good for looping playback


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

worse comes to worst, you can always time your playback to a set gap/time so that you could allow your guests in on a schedule that coincides with it doing it's thing.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Cool item!.....looks pretty easy to use!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome find, I just put one in my cart. I love the frame on the TV, do you have a thread on how you put that together also, maybe showing how you use it in your haunt. Do you hang it on the wall?


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

kauldron said:


> Awesome find, I just put one in my cart. I love the frame on the TV, do you have a thread on how you put that together also, maybe showing how you use it in your haunt. Do you hang it on the wall?


http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=738238#post738238

Try this link


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Great tip thanks!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Can I use that micca spec with a computer monitor flat screen? What kind of connectors can I hook it up with?


----------

